# Are you a girl or a boy? :D



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

.......................


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Girl - although, considering that I'm 35 years old, I suppose that I must (reluctantly) call myself a woman instead.


----------



## Ziggabea (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm a macho boy.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

_I don't know! I wear a dress but_


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Sung to the '30's tune "We are the Ovaltineys, little girls and boys." Google it.

"We are the in-betweenies, neither girls nor boys!"

And lest you feel the need to condemn, my grandma taught me it.

:lol:


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Ziggabea said:


>


Darn, they spent all those symbols on gender identities--could have made an alphabet for a new language with them!

That being said, I'll go with the second symbol from the left in the top row.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

It depends on who's asking.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

*Are you a girl or a boy? *

Yes.......................


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm a boy. I don't think I ever grew up. I like my grandkids; they're like me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> It depends on who's asking.


I do add +1 too this.


----------



## Ziggabea (Apr 5, 2017)

Though in all seriousness, I'm a woman but there seems to be way more men here by those statistics :lol:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm 'an old girl' - having the time of my life.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> I'm 'an old girl' - having the time of my life.


With a good sense of humour I might add. :cheers:


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

A boy, the last time I looked. But maybe it's fallen off in the last hour. I must check again. (The curse of OCD!) Yup, still a boy.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Neither. I'm an attack helicopter, so where's that poll option. Check your privilege.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm a male, younger than Neil Diamond, older than the Bieber and extremely proud of my gender.

I have a male gender flag waving in the breeze outside of my house.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gordontrek said:


> Neither. I'm an attack helicopter, so where's that poll option. Check your privilege.


New poll in the making.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Haha! I wouldn't use kid terms to describe gender here... Woman for me, 24 years old now...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Anybody who calls me "boy" is gonna have to answer for it....give me a minute to find someone to represent me.

I will gladly hand out the pistols.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I refer to myself as a "dudebro"


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm a girl (or Woman in fifties)who likes to have fun!!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Grauer Weisswurst.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Now if we can just get all the boys and girls to get along......


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Tristan said:


> I refer to myself as a "dudebro"


Obvious from your avatar.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

I came across this thread while on break during this photoshoot


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I suppose I'm an "old boy".


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm a dreadfully ordinary boring past-the-flower-of-middle-age straight white married male who loves classical music, art, poetry, and literature, prefers the company of women, relishes an elegant cup of tea, and cannot stand to watch any sport whatsoever with the exception of figure skating. Is there a symbol for that?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Totenfeier said:


> I'm a dreadfully ordinary boring past-the-flower-of-middle-age straight white married male who loves classical music, art, poetry, and literature, prefers the company of women, relishes an elegant cup of tea, and cannot stand to watch any sport whatsoever with the exception of figure skating. Is there a symbol for that?


Except for the art, poetry, literature, tea and sports, we line up well together.

I don't know about an appropriate symbol, but there is a word that well describes each of us - unique.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Tristan said:


> I refer to myself as a "dudebro"


"The Dude abides."

-name that movie


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Selby said:


> "The Dude abides."
> 
> -name that movie


Shut the **** up Selby!


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> Except for the art, poetry, literature, tea and sports, we line up well together.
> 
> I don't know about an appropriate symbol, but there is a word that well describes each of us - unique.


Hey, what's a little art, poetry, literature, tea and sports among friends, right?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry to get back to the topic:

I'm a boy. 

Why wasn't I sent to Afghanistan with the troops?

Why would they send a boy to do a man's job?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Boy. Pure and simple.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The results bear out pretty much what I see on the forums-overwhelmingly, "boy".


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

I have that y chromosome but I resent being thought of as a guy much of the time, maybe it's just because that usually has a lot of negative associations and presumptions but i'm pretty sure I would hate being thought of as a girl if I were one. I guess I'm something in between.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Totenfeier said:


> I'm a dreadfully ordinary boring past-the-flower-of-middle-age straight white married male who loves classical music, art, poetry, and literature, prefers the company of women, relishes an elegant cup of tea, and cannot stand to watch any sport whatsoever with the exception of figure skating. Is there a symbol for that?


 I don't know about a symbol, but I'll bet that your wife is the envy of most every women she knows!


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

You are too kind; thank you! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Totenfeier said:


> I'm a dreadfully ordinary boring past-the-flower-of-middle-age straight white married male who loves classical music, art, poetry, and literature, prefers the company of women, relishes an elegant cup of tea, and cannot stand to watch any sport whatsoever with the exception of figure skating. Is there a symbol for that?


Sounds like an effective ad for eHarmony.com.

Watch the hits start coming!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm still waiting for the hits


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

...i am both.  biologically male... mentally female... not trans... (well maybe i am i don't know.)


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Ziggabea said:


>


do I get a special prize if I catch all of them?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> do I get a special prize if I catch all of them?


yes.

you get Mew.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

quietfire said:


> Are you a girl or a boy?


Nope, I am not.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

We have a TV programme here called ‘Grumpy Old Women’. I am one. See my profile


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2018)

Generally cis. ..


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Not Sure at all..................


----------

